# What race(s) do you prefer?



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

[deleted]


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Mixed guys

Like that guy from One Direction if he were 8 inches taller and 59 pounds heavier (sorry Zain's a shrimp)



The only guys in the world who are interested in me are white though. Still don't know if I could date a straight up white guy. Seems a bit too white bread for me. Italian or Spanish I could do.


I don't want my kids to be pale


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

half marathons


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

All of them luckily


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

This thread is so full of ****


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

All, I guess.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

all i suppose


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I like big, plump white men to butter up and roast in my tandoori oven.

Jk: Honestly, I am attracted to all races. Threads like these are not conducive to a fragile, SAS environment.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Human.


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

in order of preference (for offensive reactions):

vampire white
Light asian
Tanned white
native indian red
tanned asian
light black
light brown
dark brown
oreo


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Motor races

Prefer Caucasian or Asian as I find them initially more appealing however you never know who you will fall for, could be anyone of any race.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

whocares187 said:


> (for offensive reactions)


Really?


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

yo i couldn't help it. blame op he started it. it's just one geeks opinion anyway. no surprise that the guy that digs pale white chicks dislikes the popo black?


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

whocares187 said:


> yo i couldn't help it. blame op he started it. it's just one geeks opinion anyway. no surprise that the guy that digs pale white chicks dislikes the popo black?


Wow.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

I like skinny chicks. I'm a man what do i care what race they are s long as they're hot, that's all that matters.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Dunmer.

But every once in a while I get Black Marsh fever and like to get my freak on with an Argonian lad. The hornier the better.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

meepie said:


> Threads like these are not conducive to a fragile, SAS environment.


....You're right.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> I do not care for your race because it does not matter. Just show me your 6 figure salary and your heightened age.


Why helllllllloooo


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

White


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Only white. I know that's horrible, but i just can't feel attracted whatsoever to other races no matter how hard i try.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

Grey


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Only white is what I'm attracted too (most likely because I've spent my entire life in a majority wife environment [besides home of course])

But I'm black so my chances are..well, yeah....not that high. I've actually met one girl that said her father doesn't want her dating black guys....

That's 2015 for you, I guess....


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I guess to me, there's two ways I can find someone attractive- they match my ideal or they are just attractive in general. And what my ideal would be is a girl with blue, green or hazel eyes, pale skin and thick, long black, red or dyed hair. Which would, obviously, be a white girl or maybe an asian girl. However, since I obviously don't only find such the small minority of girl with all these features attractive (or my dating pool would be pretty much non-existent if you factor in personality and other factors), then the average conventionally attractive white girl is no more attractive to me than the average conventionally attractive black or asian or latino or middle-eastern or native american or whatever else race girl. If any of that makes sense.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> :no


I'm a 54 year old grey nomad, durr.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

A great philosopher once said

Black girls
White girls
Skinny girls
Fat girls
Tall girls
Small girls
I'm callin' all girls


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Dre12 said:


> A great philosopher once said
> 
> Black girls
> White girls
> ...


Slim shady?


----------



## PrettyLonely (May 15, 2015)

Fangirl96 said:


> Only white. I know that's horrible, but i just can't feel attracted whatsoever to other races no matter how hard i try.


I have the same thing. It's not horrible, it's just a preference I think


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

PrettyLonely said:


> I have the same thing. It's not horrible, it's just a preference I think


Unfortunately, people have been called racist for having a certain preference.


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

iCod said:


> Only white is what I'm attracted too (most likely because I've spent my entire life in a majority wife environment [besides home of course])
> 
> But I'm black so my chances are..well, yeah....not that high. I've actually met one girl that said her father doesn't want her dating black guys....
> 
> That's 2015 for you, I guess....


I'm also black and live in a mainly white environment and I really don't care about a girl's race. Honestly if a girl tell me she doesn't want to date because of her dad's opinion, then she isn't worth my time to begin with.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

mixed races for me. i go for any race but they stand out to me the most


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

truant said:


> Dunmer.


I was going to say that.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Fangirl96 said:


> Only white. I know that's horrible, but i just can't feel attracted whatsoever to other races no matter how hard i try.


At least you're White. Try being a minority like me who's only attracted to White women.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I feel like a new thread is made about this every day :yawn


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Asian or mixed race girls. Some European girls as well.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Asian females look hot.


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

While I have a thing for Latinas and white women, I'd be more than willing to be with Asian and black women. Dating any race is fine by me.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

iCod said:


> Only white is what I'm attracted too (most likely because I've spent my entire life in a majority wife environment [besides home of course])
> 
> But I'm black so my chances are..well, yeah....not that high. I've actually met one girl that said her father doesn't want her dating black guys....
> 
> That's 2015 for you, I guess....


Where do you live?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

TobeyJuarez said:


> Where do you live?


Up.north. CT to be exact.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

European/Slavic.

Although am attracted to others.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Seems like a place were people would be more open than that


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is this thread racist?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I prefer when races aren't super long. I'm not a good distance runner at all.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I find people of all races attractive.


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

truant said:


> Dunmer.
> 
> But every once in a while I get Black Marsh fever and like to get my freak on with an Argonian lad. The hornier the better.


lol


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

Bretons ...I love that elf and human mix


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

GGTFM said:


> Unfortunately, people have been called racist for having a certain preference.


If you are white, and prefer black, are you racist? If you are white, and prefer white, what then?

Brainwashing of political correctness. See sheeple responses at beginning of thread. You really don't have a preference? How much of that "preference" is just trying to show that you are not racist? Come on.

Asian chicks for me.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

caveman8 said:


> If you are white, and prefer black, are you racist? If you are white, and prefer white, what then?
> 
> Brainwashing of political correctness. See sheeple responses at beginning of thread. You really don't have a preference? How much of that "preference" is just trying to show that you are not racist? Come on.
> 
> Asian chicks for me.


Some people can't fathom our perspectives. The irony of your post is that you believer everyone must have a preference and but no preference is not a preference.0


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I honestly see myself marrying someone who is Gulf Arab, North African, Egyptian-whatever. My family sees the same thing too, lmao....


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

meepie said:


> Some people can't fathom our perspectives. The irony of your post is that you believer everyone must have a preference and but no preference is not a preference.0


Not that I believe everyone must have a preference...but I think most people would, and given the initial responses were all the same, seemed to be trying a bit too hard.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I don't have a preference. I've met attractive girls of all races it would be dumb of me to write off a potentially nice girl I'm attracted too just because of her race.

My preferences are more personality based. Like girls that are rude is a turn off no matter race.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

Jesuszilla said:


> I don't have a preference. I've met attractive girls of all races it would be dumb of me to write off a potentially nice girl I'm attracted too just because of her race.
> 
> My preferences are more personality based. Like girls that are rude is a turn off no matter race.


This is how I feel about it too.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Is this thread racist?


Yeah, but not in a way most people perceive as racist because "preferring" a race is seen as an innocent preference and not a deeply rooted opinion by society that puts western/white features above all others. There's also some fetishizing of other races. But again, almost no one realizes they're doing this so there's no reason to be angry or aggressive about it. No one needs to be demonized; just consider this idea.


----------



## Dexdere (Apr 29, 2014)

I stick to intergalactic and Tolkien fantasy races personally.


With that in mind, if you're an intergalactic or Tolkien fantasy babe who is single and ready to mingle, feel free to shoot a message my way.


----------



## MetalheadFurry (May 21, 2015)

GGTFM said:


> I prefer white girls. But I prefer darker guys.


I prefer white males and females, I also like Asian women. In reality if I find someone who loves me for who I am and I love them, it wont matter.

In reality its the personality that counts to me ^^


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

MetalheadFurry said:


> In reality its the personality that counts to me ^^


That's how it is for me too.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

gopherinferno said:


> Yeah, but not in a way most people perceive as racist because "preferring" a race is seen as an innocent preference and not a deeply rooted opinion by society that puts western/white features above all others. There's also some fetishizing of other races. But again, almost no one realizes they're doing this so there's no reason to be angry or aggressive about it. No one needs to be demonized; just consider this idea.


I actually agree with you. I think it's only a huge problem though if [in cases of fetishization] the person stops seeing people of that race as individuals and sees them only as their race/race stereotypes


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't really mind. 

Some people are so bigoted though they won't allow you to choose 'white' as its deemed racist. So to annoy those people I'm going to say white.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No real preference for me.....if I had to choose I would go with mixed people.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

White, more pale more better.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Only the white race. I don't and won't ever date outside of my race. I don't think it's right.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Facial features: probably Caucasian. Skin tone, though - pitch-black or pale white. These preferences are weak though, and I don't treat anyone differently based on appearance.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I've never had any trouble finding beautiful men and women of any race. Some people only like chocolate cake. Me, I like all kinds of cake.

I don't think there's anything wrong with having a preference for one race or another, just like I don't think it's wrong to have a preference for one body shape over another. I think it's only wrong if you think that people _shouldn't_ have certain preferences.

If someone really, really likes chocolate cake, and they always choose chocolate cake when given the option, that's not cakeism or cake fetishism. That's just a strong preference. At worst, they're set in their ways. Cakeism is thinking that it's _morally_ wrong (ie. disgusting) to like other kinds of cake, and cake fetishism is more like eating chocolate cake _because_ you think it's morally wrong (and you're getting off on breaking the taboo).

I think people are way too cavalier about judging other people over simple preferences and branding them racist and/or fetishists. Racism and fetishism are motivated moral preferences, not aesthetic preferences.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I want cake now.


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

When there's different layers of flavor, it's like the best...

These aren't absolute, but I have disinclinations to Asians and white Americans, especially blonds. The former tend to be reserved and keep to themselves (so I'm nervous about approaching them), and I don't think I do well in the latter culture and feel awkward with my own. Plus, it's sort of like 'the same old thing.'

I really like Black and Latina people, especially with curly or poofy hair.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

truant said:


> I've never had any trouble finding beautiful men and women of any race. Some people only like chocolate cake. Me, I like all kinds of cake.
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with having a preference for one race or another, just like I don't think it's wrong to have a preference for one body shape over another. I think it's only wrong if you think that people _shouldn't_ have certain preferences.
> 
> ...


Agree. Well said.:clap


----------

